# ++ صفات الكاهن  ++



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2008)

صفات  الكاهن

[color="red الذى تزوج زيجه ثانيه

 4- من به شيطان اى روح نجس 

 5- فى الكنيسه الاولى من كان عبدا بدون"] الكاهن يجب ان يحيى حياه التقوى والفضيله وترتبط رعايته بالبيئه التى يخدم فيها 

 فخادم القريه يختلف عن المدينه[/color]

 وهناك صفات عامه للكاهن

1- الامتلاء من الروح القدس 

 2- ان يكون حكيما وله معرفه

 3-ان يكون صالحا للتعليم

 4- ان يعيش حياه الخدمه المتضعه

 5- ان يكون شخصيه قياديه

 6- ان يكون قد دبر بيتا حسنا


 موانع اختيار الكاهن

 1- ان لا يكون مولودا من الزيجه الثانيه . من امراه ترملت ثم تزوجت . لكن اذا كان بكرا لا يمنع 

 لكن من الزيجه الثالثه حتى لوكان بكرا فهذا مكروه

 2- من خصى نفسه

 3-  موافقه سيده 


*    منقول*


----------



## النهيسى (15 أغسطس 2008)

* أعتذر عن هذا الموضوع  يرجى عدم تامرور عليه

 لاننى كنت منسقه وفى التنسيق تلخبط

 شكرااا لكم*


----------

